

Connexions: Open Source Learning - rafaelc
http://blog.learnboost.com/blog/connexions-open-source-learning/

======
OncomingStorm
An interesting idea however from what I've seen it's rather difficult to get
professors away from the paper-textbook. Even in more technical fields where
having the information online would seem more /plausible/ it still faces the
dinosaur of education change.

